# [SOLVED]Updated Samba and now  XP doesn't see network

## Tony0945

From 4.5 to 4.11

Googling says this is because the default protocol has changed and to set the min protocol to NT1

Tried this and no change. XP doesn't see the network and Gentoo Mate doesn't see the XP 

Do I have to downgrade Samba? I would except for the talloc/tevent portage conflicts and losing bug fixes.

EDIT: testparm output is at  http://dpaste.com/3CQ8JBKLast edited by Tony0945 on Wed Feb 19, 2020 8:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

max protocol = SMB2

```
client max protocol = NT1
```

But I'm still running an old 3.6 version.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tony0945

That did it! 

 Apparently the max protocol needs to be set as well as the min. So, it appears that NT1 is the ONLY protocol I'm allowing now and all the Gentoo computers, the XP computer and the Win 7 computers recognize it. Virtual XP & Virtual win 7 also. I didn't try virtual win10, I have it but hate it more than win 8 and distrust it more than Facebook, I'd be happy if it doesn't support NT1, Less chance of spying.

----------

